# [Mr.Proper] Una de limpieza general de disco duro

## RadikalQ3

Me he topado con unos 12 gigas, en casi un millon de ficheros en el directorio

/var/tmp/portage

Buscando en los foros, resulta que se pueden borrar tranquilamente... que lo mas seguro es que se se hayan quedado ahí por algun casque del portage.

Lo acabo de borrar y sin problemas... ya os digo, tenía ahi aparcado casi un millon de ficheros   :Shocked:  , así que... para el que necesite espacio (¿y quien no?) le recomiendo un:

```
rm -rf /var/tmp/portage/*
```

Coño... me he alegrado tanto que tenía que compartirlo   :Laughing: 

----------

## Sertinell

Yo a ese directorio le asigne una particion de 4 Gb asi nunca me quita espacio de mi particion principal y siempre me doy cuenta cuando se lena, por qe no se puede emerger nada  :Wink: 

----------

## Javier Lopez

Ese directorio y muchos más. Este script limpia cantidad de directorios básicamente de lenguajes q no son el español ni el inglés ...

Para probarlo comentar la línea

```

rm -r $fulldir

```

Y así vereís una lista de los directorios q borra. Yo particularmente lo ejecuto cada día desde el cron.

Los q no tengaís kde instalado supongo q os petarán las líneas q incluyen $KDEDIR, borrarlas.

```

#!/bin/sh

# /sbin/borra-purria

# Borra los subdirectorios de $1 q NO están dentro de la lista $2

clean_dir_list()

{

    local dir

    local fulldir

    local del

    if [ -d $1 ]; then

        for dir in $(ls $1)

        do

            del=1

            for mask in $2

            do

                if [ "$dir" == "$mask" ]; then

                    del=0

                fi

            done

            fulldir=$1/$dir

            if [ $del -eq  1 ] && [ -d $fulldir ]; then

                echo $fulldir

                rm -r $fulldir

            fi

        done

    fi

}

# Borra los locales

clean_dir_list "/usr/share/locale" "es en es_ES es_ES@Euro"

clean_dir_list "/usr/lib/locale" "es en es_ES es_ES@Euro"

clean_dir_list $KDEDIR/share/locale "es en l10n"

clean_dir_list $KDEDIR/share/locale/l10n "es en"

clean_dir_list $KDEDIR/share/doc/HTML "es en"

# Borra ayuda de Kde en HTML

clean_dir_list "/usr/share/doc/HTML" "es en"

# Borra las directorios con páginas del man

MAN_DIR="/usr/share/man"

MAN_LST=`ls $MAN_DIR | grep man`

clean_dir_list $MAN_DIR "$MAN_LST es"

# Borra directorio temporal compilación emerge si este no se esta ejecutando

EMERGE_DIR="/var/tmp/portage"

ps -a | grep emerge > /dev/null

if [ $? -eq 1 ]; then

    clean_dir_list $EMERGE_DIR

fi

```

----------

## Stolz

Se ha hablado mucho en el foro sobre como liberara espacio.

Hace poco se comento aqui mas soluciones:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=232953

saludozzzzz

----------

## RadikalQ3

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hace poco se comento aqui mas soluciones:
> 
> 

 

Si, lo ví, pero no las hice mucho caso... entre otras decian de borrar el distfiles y quedarse sin las fuentes de lo bajado... pero este directorio es inutil, si lo borras no pasa nada, no pierdes nada que sirva, por eso este post  :Smile: 

Que no es broma... en uno he salvado 12 gigas, en otro 10 y en el otro poca cosa, unos 4 gigas... que no es moco de pavo  :Smile:  es algo como para automatizar, la verdad.

----------

## RAPUL

 *RadikalQ3 wrote:*   

>  *Stolz wrote:*   
> 
> Hace poco se comento aqui mas soluciones:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=232953
> ...

 

Si las hubieras hecho caso habrias leido esto de mi mano:

 *Rapul en  wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ademas /var/tmp/portage se llena de basura cada vez que compilas algo te falla de compilar y tambien se añaden algunos ficheros incluso cuando el emerge es exitoso. Pues sin problemas hacer:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

...entre otras cosas. Presta atencion a lo que lees porque es frustrante ver que alguien no hace caso de lo que dices para luego decir lo mismo que tu.

----------

## RadikalQ3

 *Quote:*   

>  Presta atencion a lo que lees porque es frustrante ver que alguien no hace caso de lo que dices para luego decir lo mismo que tu.
> 
> 

 

Bueno, tienes razón.

Quizá descarté el hilo de mensajes demasiado pronto, y luego, al descubrir el 'almacen de mierda' de mi disco duro tenía que contarlo...

Edit: De todas formas, de no ser por este post, nos habriamos perdido el magnífico script de Javier Lopez  :Smile: 

----------

## Stolz

El script de Javier Lopez esta muy bien, aunque existia ya un programa que realiza la funcion de limpiar las locales, (el script añade lo de borrar /var/tmp/portage que se ha comentado tantas veces)

El programa en cuestion se llama localepurge. Esta comentado en el otro post que enlace antes.

Como este asunto del espacio se repite tan amenudo, voy a hacer una recopialcion de estos 'trucos' y ponerle un titulo llamativo al post, para que asi los nuevos no tengan probelmas en encontrarlo.

Saludozzzz

----------

## RAPUL

Ademas otra opcion es no compilar todos esos locales.

Vease la local USE flag userlocales de la glibc...

----------

